# Hardangervidda Nationalpark



## Shagtakh

Hi Norwegen Freunde!

Nun endlich ist geschafft und der "Vorstand", also Freundin, ist überedet.Wir fahren ende Juli nach Norwegen in den Hardangervidda Nationalpark.Der Urlaub wir so ausssehen wie schon in Schweden (Rogennationalpark).D.h. mit Auto hin,eine schöne Parkmöglichkeit suchen, Rucksäcke bis obenhin packen und sich dann ca für 7 -10 Tage von der Zivilisation abmelden.Dann wieder zum Auto,nächste schöne stelle und das gleiche dann wieder von vorn.Da wir mit schweren Rucksäcken unterwegs sind , werde ich wie schon öfters nur eine leichte 2,70m Teleskoprute mit nehmen fürs Spinnfischen um uns ab und zu n Abendessen zu fangen. Da wir wirklich weit ab vom Schuss sind werde ich mir keine angel erlaubnis holen ..ja ich weiß..so was macht man nicht aber wenn man immer nur ein Tag an einer Stelle ist und dann wirklich nur Abends um zu essen und schlafen , ist es rausgeschmissenes Geld.

Wollte euch mal fragen ob jemand schon da war und ob es besondere stellen gibt wo man sich mal ans Ufer stellen sollte.Also eher dann Flüsse oder Seen die von Ufer gleich tief sind.Wir werden von Kristiansand Richtung Westküste fahren und dann süd/westlich zum Nationalpark kommen.
Da dieser ja unheimlich groß ist und wir in 3-4 Wochen nicht alles bewandern /befahren können , denke ich werden wir an der west seite bleiben.
Also wenn jemand Tips hat für "ganz" besondere Gewässer dann immer her damit.Zwar bin ich davon überzeugt das man da genauso gut fängt wie spontan immer in Schweden aber vielleicht gibt es dort Flüsse wo auch mal n Lachs zu holen ist  Mit Bachforellen zum Abendessen hat es in Schweden fast immer geklappt^^

Wenn ich den Fred hier falsch aufgemacht habe, bitte ich um entschuldigung und ggf. um verschiebung.

Mit großer Vorfreude
Shagtakh


----------



## nordman

*AW: Hardangervidda Nationalpark*



Shagtakh schrieb:


> Da wir wirklich weit ab vom Schuss sind werde ich mir keine angel erlaubnis holen ..ja ich weiß..so was macht man nicht aber wenn man immer nur ein Tag an einer Stelle ist und dann wirklich nur Abends um zu essen und schlafen , ist es rausgeschmissenes Geld.



ich muss doch sehr bitten, die erlaubniskarten in norwegischen binnengewæssern sind dermassen spottbillig, zumal man meist fuer die gewæsser eines sehr grossen gebietes zur eine einzige angelkarte braucht. solange du das als _rausgeschmissenes geld_ bezeichnest, bekommst du von mir auch keine weitere auskunft.

p.s.: hab gerade mal nachgeschaut, fuer die hardangervidda kostet eine wochenkarte 200kr, eine jahreskarte 400kr. es wird dort wahrscheinlich so gut wie gar nicht kontrolliert werden, aber das ganze læuft auf vertrauensbasis. genau wie die obstverkæufer am hardangerfjord, die ihre obstschalen unbewacht mit kasse an der strasse stehen haben. solange sich alle dran halten, wird es auch so bleiben, sollten mehr leute so wie du denken, wird man in zukunft etwas ændern muessen, denk da mal drueber nach...


----------



## Shagtakh

*AW: Hardangervidda Nationalpark*

hehe, ich werde gerne eines Besseren belehrt

In Schweden war es nicht so,dort musste man immer für 1-2 Seen eine Karte holen.Habe aber neulich gehört das sich wohl in Schweden viele Gemeinden zusammen geschlossen haben und man nun eine einzige Karte für fast ganz Schweden kaufen kann.Diese soll dann zusätzlich noch spot bilig sein.Wenn es in Norwegen ähnlich ist, bin ich gern bereit Geld auszugeben nur musst du doch einsehen das wenn ich vielleicht 2Std an einem Abend am Gewässer campe und nächsten Tag schon 15km weiter bin es nicht grade Sinn macht Tageskarten zuholen da man 1. nicht weiß wo einen die Füsse hintragen 2.man vielleicht Wetter bedingt mal paar Tage festsitzt an ein u dem selben See/Fluss und somit seine nächste "gekaufte" angel möglichkeit verpasst.Bin keineswegs n schwarzangler! um das mal klar zu stellen Wenn ich an einem Ort länger verweile , wird auch eine Wochen oder 3 Wochen karte gekauft wie schon mehrmals in Schweden.Dann hab ich aber auch n Ferienhäuschen und ein Boot.

Wenn es also für Hardangervidda eine 3-4 Wochen Karte gibt und du weißt wo man diese beziehen kann, dann immer her mit dem Input!

Dein Edit grade erst gelesen:
Nein so denke ich keinesfalls im allgemeinen!Ich schätze doch grade dieses "Vertrauen" in Schweden/Norwegen sehr! Mal bin ich in Schweden auf so ein Holzaussichtturm geklettert der von den Förstern erbaut wurde.Dort war eine kleine Kasse angebracht wo man ihnen dafür "danken" konnte...es waren mehr als 450 Kronen drin und ich hab selbst auch was reingeschmissen.Also stufe mich bitte nicht auf das standard "deutsch" niveau runter...denn so einer bin ich wirklich nicht!

P.s. und danke für die Info! auf so einen Tip habe ich gewartet.


----------



## nordman

*AW: Hardangervidda Nationalpark*

na siehste, geht doch.

also, leider ist es nicht so, dass es nur eine karte fuer die gesamte vidda gibt. allerdings sind die gebiete, fuer die eine karte jeweils gilt, riesig. hardangevidda vest zum beispiel ist ein wirklich sehr grosser bereich, in dem man wochenlang wandern kann, ohne an stellen aufzutauchen, an denen man schon zuvor war.

zu den angelkarten schau mal hier.

erlaubniskarten bekommst du in der turistinformasjion in eidfjord zum beispiel. wenn du dahin fæhrst, lass dir nicht entgehen, einen blick auf den vøringsfossen, einen der spektakulærsten wasserfælle norwegens, zu werfen.

es gibt leider keine garantie fuer zelturlaubtaugliches wetter, daher kann ich noch auf das angebot von DNT, den norske turlag verweisen. gegen eine jahresgebuehr von 400kr bekommst du einen generalschluessel fuer aller DNT-huetten in ganz norwegen. da kannst du dann gegen ein geringes entgeld auch mal unter einem festen dach uebernachten, und sei es nur, um die klamotten mal wieder trocken zu kriegen, sollte das wetter mal ein paar tage zu schlecht sein.

schau dazu mal hier.

zum angeln selbst: nicht alle seen und bæche sind gleich gut, am besten læsst du dir vor ort noch ein paar tipps dazu geben.
ich wuerde dort auch mit der spinnrute fischen, ich nehme kleine, kupferfarbene blinker. ein meppsspinner in grøsse 1 bringt aber auch immer seine fische. meide flache und seicht abfallende ufer und suche bereiche, die recht schnell tief werden und an denen grosse findlinge im wasser liegen, die den forellen versteckmøglichkeiten geben. und immer vorsichtig anpirschen, ganz vorsichtig erst in ufernæhe fischen, so hab ich meine besten forellen gefangen. wenn die fische dich am ufer erst wahrgenommen ahben, ist nicht mehr viel zu machen.

wenn du es richtig anstellst, habt ihr aber immer etwas leckeres zu essen:

http://img381.*ih.us/img381/9377/bafo1uy9.jpg


----------



## Shagtakh

*AW: Hardangervidda Nationalpark*

Genau so einer wie du hat mir noch gefehlt :q

So einen Input habe ich gemeint und nun kommen wir auf einen Nenner!

Da wir wahrscheinlich so oder so an der West Seite von Hardangervidda bleiben ist es ja genau passend mit den Angelschein und wenn nicht , passt es auch da wir wie gesagt das Auto stehen lassen, uns ne Woche zum wandern begeben und dann weiter fahren um das selbe von vorn zu tun.

Vøringsfossen ist schon mit auf meiner Liste denn wir beide stellen jeweils einzeln eine Liste auf was wir unbedingt besuchen oder sehen wollen.Etwas weiter weg aber wohl dennoch sehenswert ist die Stabskirche von Borgund.Die könnte man ja grade bei schlechtem Wetter besuchen.

Zeklttaugliches Wetter sehe ich nicht so eng...hatten in Schweden auch mal 4 Tage dauerregen und das hat uns die Laune nicht zerstört.Ok das Zelt hat dann nach dem dritten Tag nachgegeben aber mit Panzerband konnte man es lösen.
Jetzt ist schon ein neues Zelt bestellt also sollte es schon schief gehen.

Bezüglich der DNT Hütten.Wie sieht es aus mit "Stugas" in Norwegen? In Schweden konnten wir grade nach dem 4 Tage langem Regen eine finden wo der Boden halben Meter über Boden war, sogar mit überdachter Feuerstelle.Dort konnten wir unser Zelt und Klamotten trocknen.War sehr schön gelegen am Fluss wo ich dann meine ersten Bachforellen gefangen habe.

Bei dem Köder stimme ich dir vollkommen zu denn ich angle meisten mit einem kleinen dunklen schwarz/gelben Wobbler.Dieser Wobbler ist mein größter Schatz denn damit konnte ich schon in Deutschland,Polen und Schweden alles fangen.Ob Hecht,Barsch oder Forelle.Ansonsten nutze ich die kleinen sw/ge Meps Spinner in verschiedenen größen.Mit Boot dann auch noch den Meps Esox oder wie der heißt...der kantige.Auch ein 1A Spinner für Hechte und Barsche.
Mit dem anpirschen hätte ich es aber nicht gedacht..grade in einem tobenden Fluss ist doch die Geräuschkulisse enorm.Doch auch in Schweden habe ich es gemerkt das ich eher aus der Mitte des Flusses eher was rausgezogen habe als direkt vom Ufer.Meistens den Schwimmenden Wobbler treiben lassen und dann sehr langsam mit zuckenden bewegungen einholen.

Wie sieht es in der Region mit Lachsen aus?
Mit welchen Temperaturen ist Ende Juli/August zu rechnen?


P.s. Bin schon gespannt ob ich solche zwei dicken auf deinem Foto auch meiner Freundin präsentieren kann.Hat bestimmt Spass gemacht mit ihnen zu kämpfen?!


----------



## nordman

*AW: Hardangervidda Nationalpark*

ich werd mich morgen dazu weiter æussern, heute ists ein bisschen spæt dafuer.


----------



## nordman

*AW: Hardangervidda Nationalpark*

also stabkirche borgund ist ziemlich weit weg, die liegt ja in der næhe vom sognefjord. das ist auch nicht irgendwie auf dem weg, weiss nicht, ob sich das so lohnt. dann lieber auf dem rueckweg die vidda suedlich umfahren und in notodden die stabkirche heddal besichtigen, die ist auch klasse.

das, was du aus schweden als stugas kennst, sind auf der vidda die DNT-hytter.

zu den lachsen in der gegend kann ich dir leider gar nichts sagen, das ist ueberhaupt nicht mein fachgebiet. ich weiss aber, dass einige gewæsser in westnorwegen vom parasiten gyrodactylus befallen sind und die lachsfischrei dort im wahrstensinne des wortes tot ist.

mit dem wetter ist das natuerlich so eine sache, das kann richtig schøn sein mit tagestemperaturen von 25 grad, aber es kann auch dauerregen geben und fuer die jahreszeit saukalt sein, so ist norwegen nunmal. aber zu der von dir beschriebenen jahreszeit ist die chance auf stabiles hochdruckwetter die grøsste.


----------

